# Remis skylight fault



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Can I ask if anyone else is having problems with Rimis wind up skylights? Ours has just gone bang again and it’s the second one in less than two years, by bang I mean the winding mechanism has stripped out. As it is its still under warranty but what happens next time, to me theses skylight aren’t fit for purpose has anyone else found this?


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree. They're rubbish. Just changed our motorhome and am pleased that the roof lights aren't Remis.

I never trusted the winding gear so as I used to wind, I would take the weight of the roof light, so as to take the strain off the winding gear.

I was also broken into through the roof light. Dead easy on a Remis as it's held secure by two poorly constructed lugs.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I was told when we collected our MH to gently push up on the skylight when opening on the winder. Been OK so far but agree it is a bit of poor design.

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I fitted new gearbox and cables, £100+. to a 2008 Chausson in October 2011. They lasted 30 months. I've now got to spend another £100+. I gave seious thought to going to Dusseldorf this year just to tell Remis to their face what I think of them. As and when I chamge my MH. any Remis items fitted would be enough to remove a MH from a prospective list.

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

When I wind the handle to lift the Remis skylight it goes round and round but the plastic skylight will not go up.

Presumably something has gone wrong with the connections between the cable and the handle or the skylight up/down mechanism.

Is it possible to repair or replace as a DIY job or does it need a specialist to do the work?

Any ideas on how to sort it out are appreciated.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Remis skylight*

Me too I replaced mine last year used a couple of times now broken again. 
solly


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> When I wind the handle to lift the Remis skylight it goes round and round but the plastic skylight will not go up.
> 
> Presumably something has gone wrong with the connections between the cable and the handle or the skylight up/down mechanism.
> 
> ...


It's realy just money. If you/ve got a 600 x 900 with curved 'banana' shaped arms each side this is what you need

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...earbox_for_remitop_vario_1-_900_x_600_mm.aspx

The instructions are fairly comprehensive, and the only slightly difficult bit is reassembling the gearbox.

The arms are connected to spiral wires which go through a gearbox, the gears of which are supposed to grip the spiral wire and move them back and forth. AFAIK you are supposed to force the handle into the park position each time you shut the roof. It's got to be one of the worst pieces of 'design' in the history of mechanical engineering. If you're lucky the replacement will last you about 3 years.

Malcolm


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I want to know why motorhome manufactures are I still using this crappy Remmis product. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Are Seitz Heki the same blinds as Remis


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry I meant sky lights


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Last year on a site in France, the better half wound the roof light handle & produced a curl of black cable instead of ventilation. Luckily I'd read on here about van DIY, so I spent a happy hour stood on the table repairing the Remis. I managed to get a handful of screws & cogs & a vent that wouldn't shut. After tying it down with string I taped the gaps, job done. Once home I got a professional to fix it.

Now I ease around the rubber seal & support the skylight before using the winder.

Bengal


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Snap ! We're in France with a Remis skylight_ almost brand new_ in which the locking claw closes before the skylight is down. We have treated it with loving care as it has never seemed a strong piece of design, but it does look as if we will have to have a new one when we get home. Given the hot sticky weather we have been having it has not been good news.

G


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Same happened to ours - it felt as if the gears were losing mesh. Autosleepers fitted a new rooflight under warranty and the same happened. It was cured by packing the winding shaft with half a dozen or so washers to get the gears to solidly mesh and it's been fine for the last 5 years.

If you want to look at it yourself the 3" wide plastic surround is held in place by a plastic ball and sockets around the periphery. Just pull it downwards and it will come free exposing the winding mechanism. It helps by previously taping the winding handle in the closed position, otherwise it might not park properly after it's been reassembled. After packing the shaft with washers apply a squirt of silicon spray to the balls and sockets, otherwise it is difficult to get them to re-engage. 

Good luck! 

Roly


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

IIRC there is a steel cog thet drives an alloy shaft. The steel strips the alloy.

There is a repair kit, you dont need a complete gear box. I repaired mine a couple of years back. I have an account with the company which does spares.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres the repair kit Repair Kit


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful replies.

The skylight is 400x400 mm and a single arm which, I am told by a very helpful guy at Hayes Leisure, is easily repairable.

What I would like to know before I order a repair kit is how do I go about stripping away the plastic surrounds without damaging them.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Keith

You might not have to. Can you open the skylight by pushing up on the perspex whilst turning the handle. If so can you supply a photo of the supporting arms, and also the opposite end of the winding handle. ie the top of the frame. On mine everything is done from the top of the frame rather than inside the MH. The reason you need to check the arms is that AFAIK that is the easiest way to find out if you have a Remitop Vario I or Vario II. I BELEIVE that the Vario I has curved arms, and the Vario II has straight arms. 

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Malcolm - are these any help?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes and no. Yes because the arms show it to be a Vario II, no because I've got a Vario I.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...itop_vario_ii_rooflights_and_spare_parts.aspx

lists all the spares for a Vario II, but I afraid I wouldn't know what you need. As far as I can tell the II has a different gearbox to the I. It still looks to me as if the repair work would be carried out from the top of the frame though. I found the LeisureShop Direct technical dept. very helpful.

I found this on their website

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...aspx?pdf=17119&pdf_page_id=-1&dpn_id=-1&sch=0

A small thankyou for the vets list!

Malcolm


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I cant help on this one because mine was a large remis.But if I remember correctly as its a few years since Ive done one.
It was a strip from the inside. Just a case of removing a number of screws. No resealing or removing the outer frame was required. Its just a bit daunting to start with.
One thing that has come to mind is that where the two cables enter the gearbox there are a couple of collars that protrude from the gear box case and they require you to pull the outer sleeve of the cable cover back to open the gearbox. Its a bit fiddly.

What I will say is , check that the kit is suitable for your window before ordering.

I will be at the Lincoln show but will be parked in the main show as Im trading. If you need any help or advice come and see me.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Jezport said:


> I cant help on this one because mine was a large remis.But if I remember correctly as its a few years since Ive done one.
> It was a strip from the inside. Just a case of removing a number of screws. No resealing or removing the outer frame was required. Its just a bit daunting to start with.
> One thing that has come to mind is that where the two cables enter the gearbox there are a couple of collars that protrude from the gear box case and they require you to pull the outer sleeve of the cable cover back to open the gearbox. Its a bit fiddly.
> 
> ...


The link for spares you showed earlier was for an electric RemiStar. is that what yours is?

Malcolm


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes that was my model.
If they do it for that model they should do it for others. It was just one part that failed in my roof. The long grooved rod with a cog on the end

they seem to have a number of kits. heres another Remis


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.

I've rung my Dealer and explained the problem and they're getting in touch with Pilote to find out the easiest way of sorting the problem out.

As you mentioned it's better to know exactly what bits and pieces I need to repair it before I start stripping the skylight down.

Because it's the smaller 400mm x 400mm skylight it will have to be worked on from above due to the small hole, and my big head, and that makes it that bit more awkward for someone who doesn't like heights.

I'm not expecting a quick reply from Pilote or the dealer but I'll update when I get any more information.

Again, thanks.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Dealer has repaired the skylight today under warranty.

It hadn't crossed my befuddled mind that it was still in warranty when I was asking for your help a month ago and it was the dealer who told me the good news.

They had the MH for over two and a half hours today so I've no idea how long the actual repair took or what they replaced but it does work now and for that I'm pleased.

Many thanks for all your helpful replies and they are much appreciated.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

